# Windows 10 and S mode? Faster, slower, privacy issue?



## WhatInThe (Mar 17, 2022)

Looking at some new computers-low cheaper end.  The store rep said they all had Windows 10 with S Mode which means they want all downloads going through the Microsoft Store. Checked on line say they are simply prechecked downloads others say it's the ms version. Some say any download not from the ms store will slow down the computer. 

As with any app via a 'store' there are also user agreements. Yes the actual company is going to get information but why should Microsoft or Google get more than ip or computer id?


----------



## kburra (Mar 17, 2022)

Windows 10 in S mode is a version of Windows 10 that's streamlined for security and performance, while providing a familiar Windows experience. To increase security, it allows only apps from the Microsoft Store, and requires Microsoft Edge for safe browsing.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 18, 2022)

'S' stands for Satan, for Win 10S must have been created by the devil to torture all who use it.  This laptop had it pre-loaded and I made the mistake of not converting it to 'standard' windows before I loaded Linux.  The Satan version prevents you from customising it to suit yourself using 3rd party software or changing the Registry.  

Needless to say, I don't use it - it just sits, redundant, on its own partition. If anyone has the misfortune to have a machine with Win 10S, I thoroughly recommend updating it to remove the restrictions it imposes.  Better still, ditch windows and get Linux.


----------



## kburra (Mar 18, 2022)

*How to Turn Off Windows 10 S Mode*​To turn off Windows 10 S Mode, click the Start button then go to _Settings > Update & Security > Activation_. Select _Go to the Store_ and click _Get _under the _Switch out of S Mode_ panel. Then click _Install_ and wait for the process to finish.

Take note that switching out of S Mode is a one-way process. Once you’ve switched out, there’s no going back. So, make sure that you want to disable S Mode for good before you proceed.


*Open the Windows Start Menu.*
*Then select Settings.*
*Next, click Update & Security.*
*Then select Activation. *You can find this in the left sidebar of the Settings window.
*Next, click Go to the Store.* You’ll see this next to a shopping bag icon with the Windows logo. Clicking on it will open up a new window in the Microsoft Store that says _Switch out of S Mode_.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Then click Get. *This will be a blue button located just below the description.
*Finally, click Install and wait for the process to finish.* Once finished, you’ll see a pop-up box that says, “You’re all set! You have switched out of S mode and can now install apps from outside the Store.”


----------



## katlupe (Mar 18, 2022)

I removed it completely out of my new computer and only use Linux, which I have used for about 10 years now.


----------



## old medic (Mar 18, 2022)

Mine came with the S mode and tried it for a while, again every App or program had to be downloaded thru the microsoft store...
So its been omitted off mine to..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 18, 2022)

I made the mistake of loading Linux on my laptop before I had even bothered to look at Win 10.  The problem is that if you dual boot with Windows, it had to be loaded first otherwise it will overwrite Linux.  If you want Windows - don't get the 'S' version, or if you do, convert it immediately.   

Does Win 11 have similar issues?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2022)

*I too got a laptop recently to help pass the time in my new living conditions. It also had the S mode. GD did some research and she & a computer geek removed the S mode and now runs perfect.*


----------

